# Caught Uber stealing red handed



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I picked up a rider at the airport for a 52 minute ride.
I spoke to the passenger who told me she looked into Uber first at was quoted 225 dollars for the trip.
She then tried Lyft and got the ride which was me for 58 dollars.
That was living proof of how Uber is charging surge multiplayers fee's but giving the driver standard fees.
I made sure to tell the rider what Uber is doing to overcharge her and not share that with the driver.
In my area it's Lyft #1 with Uber a distant 2nd.
I only drive for Uber when they offer the 3 rides for $100.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, Uber does have a cash burn issue to deal with.......Just saying.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I only drive for Uber when they offer the 3 rides for $100.


3 rides:

First to Portland Maine
Then to Springfield Mass
Then to Block Island (you pay the ferry)
Pax pay total of $1120 and you get your 3 rides for $100


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I picked up a rider at the airport for a 52 minute ride.
> I spoke to the passenger who told me she looked into Uber first at was quoted 225 dollars for the trip.
> She then tried Lyft and got the ride which was me for 58 dollars.
> That was living proof of how Uber is charging surge multiplayers fee's but giving the driver standard fees.
> ...


You don't know they are stealing because you didn't do a ride. If the pax was paying that much more, you'd have gotten a large surge / share adjustment at the end of the ride. Instead you got what 35-40 bucks? 

Lyft is and has been doing this for at least 2 years. I know you're a big lyft cheerleader but they ripping us off and ripping the pax off way more and have been for a long time. Lyft will occasionally a offer a ride bonus but if you dare have the nerve to turn down their $4.72 bonus request that is 18 minutes away they punish you and offer no more ride bonuses for 30 minutes or so. Meanwhile, they are charging pax 300-650% more. I have dozens of screenshots of examples. Minimum fares @24.99 while offering nothing extra. 

Also, on uber generally but not always if the pax are paying a surged rate and the request comes in without a surge you'll get a decent amount. There's a lag with the surge between the pax app and driver app. They start paying more 5 or so minutes before it shows up on our app. I try to always check the rates via pax app as soon as I accept. If they are paying 3x reg rates and I have no surge or a small $2 surge with the ping I know I'll get more AND longer trips are favorable. 

Conversely, when the surge hits the high dollar amount on our app, the pax are usually paying less to no surge, so I want short trips .
It's been like this for a year and a half at least.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> 3 rides:
> 
> First to Portland Maine
> Then to Springfield Mass
> ...


I am way past the time when things like this upset me. I just accept them and choose to drive for Lyft.
I also bad mouth Uber at every chance.
When you out charge your chief competitor 4 to 1 your obviously not serious about competing in the industry.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> You don't know they are stealing because you didn't do a ride. If the pax was paying that much more, you'd have gotten a large surge / share adjustment at the end of the ride. Instead you got what 35-40 bucks?
> 
> Lyft is and has been doing this for at least 2 years. I know you're a big lyft cheerleader but they ripping us off and ripping the pax off way more and have been for a long time. Lyft will occasionally a offer a ride bonus but if you dare have the nerve to turn down their $4.72 bonus request that is 18 minutes away they punish you and offer no more ride bonuses for 30 minutes or so. Meanwhile, they are charging pax 300-650% more. I have dozens of screenshots of examples. Minimum fares @24.99 while offering nothing extra.
> 
> ...


Why would a business hide the fact that they are paying drivers surge pricing ?
This doesn't make any sense at all to me.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am way past the time when things like this upset me. I just accept them and choose to drive for Lyft.
> I also bad mouth Uber at every chance.
> When you out charge your chief competitor 4 to 1 your obviously not serious about competing in the industry.


Joke's on you. You're advocating a company that long hasn't been transparent about what the passengers fare really is and they'll gladly redirect you while en route to someone as they see fit. Uber is doing exactly what Lyft is doing in order to turn a profit. Uber is still the better company as it relates to drivers, but barely.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am way past the time when things like this upset me. I just accept them and choose to drive for Lyft.
> I also bad mouth Uber at every chance.
> When you out charge your chief competitor 4 to 1 your obviously not serious about competing in the industry.


Just because of that present time they were out charging Lyft, doesn't mean that's all the time. Does every Lyft passenger tell you what they're being charged? Doubtful. There's a reason why Lyft doesn't tell us drivers what they charge our passengers



Jimmy44 said:


> Why would a business hide the fact that they are paying drivers surge pricing ?
> This doesn't make any sense at all to me.


 to avoid having the drivers manipulate the system and to ensure a broader clientele base are able to get rides.

They technically aren't stealing since they're paying us according to our agreement. According to our agreement, they don't have to pay us any surge. Which is often times what Lyft does. Depending on how well they like you and your driving Style


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

**** Lyft


----------



## Nite_Rider (Oct 7, 2020)

Lyft is pure, unadulterated Smurf piss! Only use them when I'm a pax in a town where Lyft is the stronger of the two ******bag companies - meaning I don't have to wait as long.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why would a business hide the fact that they are paying drivers surge pricing ?


I think what you miss is in your market there are plenty (or enough) Uber drivers going online, hence no surge to drivers. Lyft would be the polar opposite, they NEED drivers going online so here come the promos and surges.

My market Lyft is barely an afterthought. They have a LOT of car dealerships on contract for lyft rides, but one does not see very many Lyft drivers in my market.

Also, keep in mind with Uber (and lyft) you are mostly paid via time and distance; what each driver agrees to when they go online. Promos and surges are extra and not guaranteed available every time time regardless of what they are charging the pax. 

Be happy with HopSkipDrive the driver hasn't a clue what the ride organizer is paying for the service. Might be better that way, for some.......?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

New2This said:


> **** Lyft


and Uber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> and Uber.


I like Uber better because I can **** Uber like a Kardashian in a locker room.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Just because of that present time they were out charging Lyft, doesn't mean that's all the time. Does every Lyft passenger tell you what they're being charged? Doubtful. There's a reason why Lyft doesn't tell us drivers what they charge our passengers
> 
> to avoid having the drivers manipulate the system and to ensure a broader clientele base are able to get rides.
> 
> They technically aren't stealing since they're paying us according to our agreement. According to our agreement, they don't have to pay us any surge. Which is often times what Lyft does. Depending on how well they like you and your driving Style


I do make a habit of engaging with my customers.
In my area Lyft is better for my specific needs as a driver.
I do not like the way Lyft switches rides on you.
That's why I shut off my app as soon as I get my ping.
I have learned ways to counteract Lyfts methods.
I was assigned a 3 hour ride on a switch.
When I learned I told the rider I can only drive her one hour and she was fine with that.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I think what you miss is in your market there are plenty (or enough) Uber drivers going online, hence no surge to drivers. Lyft would be the polar opposite, they NEED drivers going online so here come the promos and surges.
> 
> My market Lyft is barely an afterthought. They have a LOT of car dealerships on contract for lyft rides, but one does not see very many Lyft drivers in my market.
> 
> ...


I have always said location dictates which platform is better.
Most riders check to see if there are more Lyft or Uber drivers in the area.
They use availability and price to determine which they use.
As a driver I do the same thing.
Lyft works better for me in my area period end of story.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Let's go on strike.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I think what you miss is in your market there are plenty (or enough) Uber drivers going online, hence no surge to drivers. Lyft would be the polar opposite, they NEED drivers going online so here come the promos and surges.
> 
> My market Lyft is barely an afterthought. They have a LOT of car dealerships on contract for lyft rides, but one does not see very many Lyft drivers in my market.
> 
> ...


No one knows my market better then me.
All I have to do is turn on the rider app to see how many drivers there are.
I also pick up riders who tell me Uber told them there are no drivers in the area.
My Uber regulars pre pandemic are now Lyft regulars post pandemic.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> If the pax was paying that much more, you'd have gotten a large surge / share adjustment at the end of the ride. Instead you got what 35-40 bucks?


By no means whatsoever is that automatic. There's literally a blizzard of screenshots all over the web showing that's not the case. Uber's regularly pocketing 50-80% and even higher on surge rides.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why would a business hide the fact that they are paying drivers surge pricing ?
> This doesn't make any sense at all to me.


It doesn't make sense because they're not paying drivers surge rates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> to avoid having the drivers manipulate the system and to ensure a broader clientele base are able to get rides.


"Manipulate" the system? That's lame bullshit.

If Uber was trying to ensure a "broader clientele" they wouldn't be charging the skyhigh rates that they're currently charging.

Not only is it a money grab, it's a money grab designed to stiff the drivers as much as possible.

When a supposedly pro-driver website that was founded by a disgruntled Uber driver has a moderator who not only defends Uber, but uses contract clauses as part of their defense, it's another sign that this site has truly jumped the shark.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> By no means whatsoever is that automatic. There's literally a blizzard of screenshots all over the web showing that's not the case. Uber's regularly pocketing 50-80% and even higher on surge rides.


Absolutely correct !!!
In two weeks I caught them red handed doing just that.
You understand Rideshare.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> It doesn't make sense because they're not paying drivers surge rates.


My statement was in response to a reply that said Uber pays surges but they keep it a secret.
Which is totally ludicrous.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have always said location dictates which platform is better.
> Most riders check to see if there are more Lyft or Uber drivers in the area.
> They use availability and price to determine which they use.
> As a driver I do the same thing.
> Lyft works better for me in my area period end of story.


I agree with this. As a PAX you should be running both apps for the best deal if you want to save money. As a driver they both pay the same for the most part. Or at least they used to before I got shadow banned on Lyft.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I agree with this. As a PAX you should be running both apps for the best deal if you want to save money. As a driver they both pay the same for the most part. Or at least they used to before I got shadow banned on Lyft.


I take a lot of things into consideration as I decide on what app to work off of.
I live on a boarder between two states. If I run Lyft I will get pings from iether state. If a ride takes me deep into a state with Lyft I can leave my app on and set my destination for home.
I like Lyfts 3 ride streaks over Ubers because with Lyft I can reach my streak anywhere. Not an hour away in some dangerous ghetto.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> By no means whatsoever is that automatic. There's literally a blizzard of screenshots all over the web showing that's not the case. Uber's regularly pocketing 50-80% and even higher on surge rides.


You're right, it's not automatic. I'm my experience though, I get paid extra surge about 90% of the time in these situations. 

I've been playing the surge like this for 2 years now. It's a matter of catching the request while it's rising on the pax app and not yet on the driver app. It must revert to a % based payout or something. I almost always get a decent payout. 

Yes, the % Uber takes does increase as the pax fate increases. 
But I'll 65% of pax being charged 5x over lyft charging 450% prime time to pax and giving me reg rates every time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why would a business hide the fact that they are paying drivers surge pricing ?
> This doesn't make any sense at all to me.


No, it doesn't. I don't think they are hiding it. I think the lag is a glitch of some sort.. It's been like this for a long time though. At least here in S FL. 

Makes no sense to be giving $15 dollar surges in rides while the pax pays regular rates but it's been happening for aging time here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> All I have to do is turn on the rider app to see how many drivers there are.


if that is your sole way to 'determine' your market, then you need to know ti is not accurate. It's designed for the pax and will show a max of 8 cars or so even if there are more.

I still say you see less from Uber because of 2 factors: there are enough drivers, or there aren't any pax. Chicken and egg. Take your pick. 

And yes each market is different which does better or 'rules'. My market Lyft is an afterthought.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> When a supposedly pro-driver website that was founded by a disgruntled Uber driver has a moderator who not only defends Uber, but uses contract clauses as part of their defense


Shows once again how unreasonable and entitled you are.
Nothing wrong in defending Uber if they are correct.
Unlike you who bad mouths them even when they are 100% correct and you are 100% wrong.
In case you didn't realize, with every ping you accept, YOU defend Uber as well.



Nats121 said:


> a moderator who not only defends Uber, but uses contract clauses as part of their defense


Yeah, those damn facts and contract terms sure get in the way of your whiny arguments, don't they? LMAO
Those contract clauses that YOU voluntarily agree shouldn't _really_ apply to you though, right?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Most riders check to see if there are more Lyft or Uber drivers in the area.


Not sure about that. Casual RS users will generally only have a single app installed/configured. It seems those who have both, are heavy users. And since RS is a very expensive daily habit, I'd bet the casual users are a larger group. 

As a pax i started with Uber and saw no reason to go with the 'follower' Lyft as Uber always had a 'car' for me. AND Uber works outside of the USofA which is where many of my RS usage was.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> You're right, it's not automatic. I'm my experience though, I get paid extra surge about 90% of the time in these situations.
> 
> I've been playing the surge like this for 2 years now. It's a matter of catching the request while it's rising on the pax app and not yet on the driver app. It must revert to a % based payout or something. I almost always get a decent payout.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you taking the time to explain how surge payout work in 2021.
If everyone would please take a step back and let this explanation sink in.
It's a modern day Fonzie hitting the juke box to get the record to play for free.
Ubers algas have failed which gets them to pay a surge which they don't want to pay.
I am glad some of you have caught on and wish you continued luck getting the surge.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> No, it doesn't. I don't think they are hiding it. I think the lag is a glitch of some sort.. It's been like this for a long time though. At least here in S FL.
> 
> Makes no sense to be giving $15 dollar surges in rides while the pax pays regular rates but it's been happening for aging time here.


Hey I hope they never catch on and you guys keep getting the surge


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> if that is your sole way to 'determine' your market, then you need to know ti is not accurate. It's designed for the pax and will show a max of 8 cars or so even if there are more.
> 
> I still say you see less from Uber because of 2 factors: there are enough drivers, or there aren't any pax. Chicken and egg. Take your pick.
> 
> And yes each market is different which does better or 'rules'. My market Lyft is an afterthought.


I really think it is impossible to compare Uber and Lyft when you are also comparing different markets.
I think they are totally different depending on the market.
My comments are just for my Market.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Not sure about that. Casual RS users will generally only have a single app installed/configured. It seems those who have both, are heavy users. And since RS is a very expensive daily habit, I'd bet the casual users are a larger group.
> 
> As a pax i started with Uber and saw no reason to go with the 'follower' Lyft as Uber always had a 'car' for me. AND Uber works outside of the USofA which is where many of my RS usage was.


Again I am talking specifically about my market.
It's basically the complete opposite of your market.
Everyone has to know there market and how each platform plays in that market.


----------

